# I was Dissappointed



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I split like a banana... great flavor, great draw, burned pretty easy, and it had no prelight defects but that only lasted about half way through.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sounds like a typical gurkha to me. Sorry it was disappointing.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Check out the split wrapper on this one... <G> I tied thread around it every inch or so to be able to smoke it.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=20&pictureid=418


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Check out the split wrapper on this one... <G> I tied thread around it every inch or so to be able to smoke it.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=20&pictureid=418


NOW THATS A TRUE GURKHA! WoW thats a mess


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Check out the split wrapper on this one... <G> I tied thread around it every inch or so to be able to smoke it.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=20&pictureid=418


Oh and very macgyver or you with the thread!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like my Gurkha's and have honestly :imconfused:never had any problems with splitting.....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

deuce said:


> Oh and very macgyver or you with the thread!


Duct tape wouldn't have worked... <G>


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

drscholl14 said:


> I like my Gurkha's and have honestly :imconfused:never had any problems with splitting.....


How many have you had?!?! Seriously, ive had a lot of problems with the gurkhas exploding/ splitting. I know a lot of people who have had the same experience.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Duct tape wouldn't have worked... <G>


I need an avocado, an ice pick, and my snorkel. I CAN MAKE THIS WORK!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I have had quite a lot of Gurkhas split on me, especially the G3s.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never had that problem on Gurkhas, except for the Expedition series. The rest have been pretty good. Sucks that it happened while you were enjoying it.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sometimes the difference in temperature can cause the split wrapper. I live in md where it was 38 degrees and one of my smokes split on me. Don't judge Gurkha by one experience.


----------



## AtTheOfficeCigarLounge (Feb 7, 2008)

Only had problem when they were rush release...other than that they're splendid. I really enjoy the Vintage Shaggy.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Doesn't this happen when they are on the high RH side. The heat expands the moisture splitting the wrapper? Try dry boxing them for a few days???


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That's not the only reason a wrapper might split; it could also be that the wrapper was too damp when applied and hence was too tightly stretched on the cigar.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Check out the split wrapper on this one... <G> I tied thread around it every inch or so to be able to smoke it.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=20&pictureid=418


Some people smoke to relax... others apparantly use it to improve their dexterity. :roflmao:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® does have eight arms, so tying the thread was not a real interruption to the pleasure of smoking... <G> Even with the burst wrapper, the cigar was pretty good.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm I've never really had an issue with splitting in my Gurkhas... I mean the occasional cigar splits but not very often.

Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've only smoked a couple dozen of 'em but I've never had one do that. I've had a couple with delicate wrappers get dinged up in the humidor, but that was my fault for storing without the cello.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I really don't know why some people bash the $hit out of the Gurkhas? Every time Gurkha is meantioned, here comes the bashers.I know they might have some problems and most are over-priced, but in general they are a quality product. Quite a few people that have never tried one is to damned scared to give it a try due to loud and negative opinions.I know opinions are like ass-holes.Everybody has one,but come on. Bet people wouldn't bash them as much if The Gurkha Family were part of Cigar Live like CAO,Oliva,etc. You would think Gurkha was the red-headed step child. Just my $0.02


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

smokinj said:


> I really don't know why some people bash the $hit out of the Gurkhas? Every time Gurkha is meantioned, here comes the bashers.I know they might have some problems and most are over-priced, but in general they are a quality product. Quite a few people that have never tried one is to damned scared to give it a try due to loud and negative opinions.I know opinions are like ass-holes.Everybody has one,but come on. Bet people wouldn't bash them as much if The Gurkha Family were part of Cigar Live like CAO,Oliva,etc. You would think Gurkha was the red-headed step child. Just my $0.02


Hey, just sharing my experience. You have your opinion too. You like em, buy em and smoke em. I dont tell people not to try em...

Oh and i have tried over 10 blends by gurkha and enjoy maybe 2. But thats just me


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Smokinj, you couldn't have hit the nail on the head better than you did. i've smoked so many Gurkhas than i care to remember and have had 1 or 2 that have split on me. the same goes for CAO, RyJ, Montecristo or any other "quality" cigar that i've tried more than 5 of. you're going to come across cigars (premium and otherwise) that burns unevenly, goes out on you, splits and/or draws hard. there is not one single cigar company that has rolled *EVERY* cigar perfectly. trust me. just MY $0.02


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive smoked alot of Gurkha's and I can honestly say i've never had one split on me.. ever. guess im really lucky..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Hey, just sharing my experience. You have your opinion too. You like em, buy em and smoke em. I dont tell people not to try em...
> 
> Oh and i have tried over 10 blends by gurkha and enjoy maybe 2. But thats just me


Thats great you have tried everything under the Gurkha sun. You have your opinion. Want a cookie? Great , but your seriously missing the "whole point". Read Milton's post.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

smokinj said:


> Thats great you have tried everything under the Gurkha sun. You have your opinion. Want a cookie? Great , but your seriously missing the "whole point".


Not sure what your point is then. These topics are here to share opinions. I expressed mine, you disagree. Fine. I dont respect anyone less here for liking gurkhas. To each their own. And to be honest, if gurkha did post, id tell mister honsotia im not a big fan of his cigars.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Not sure what your point is then. These topics are here to share opinions. I expressed mine, you disagree. Fine. I dont respect anyone less here for liking gurkhas. To each their own. And to be honest, if gurkha did post, id tell mister honsotia im not a big fan of his cigars.


No you would probably tell him they are yard gars:lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> No you would probably tell him they are yard gars:lol:


The only thing I disagree w/ is the "way" you expressed your opinion. But that is you and not me. To each his own.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I can agree to disagree, thats about it.........:imconfused:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Smokinj, you couldn't have hit the nail on the head better than you did. i've smoked so many Gurkhas than i care to remember and have had 1 or 2 that have split on me. the same goes for CAO, RyJ, Montecristo or any other "quality" cigar that i've tried more than 5 of. you're going to come across cigars (premium and otherwise) that burns unevenly, goes out on you, splits and/or draws hard. there is not one single cigar company that has rolled *EVERY* cigar perfectly. trust me. just MY $0.02


I would have to concur w/Milton (and Dave) on this one. Probably half of my smokes are Gurkhas and I have rarely had any problems. Not sure what is giving you all grief but, thankfully, I just have not had that experience myself.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't have a lot of Gurkha's in my inventory, but that's not to say I don't enjoy them. The only reason I posted the exploded wrapper pic was that it's the only time I ever saw a wrapper go that bad, and I just happened to have my camera handy. It might be nice if we could get out of the "Cranky Mode" and get back to good natured Smack-Talk...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> I don't have a lot of Gurkha's in my inventory, but that's not to say I don't enjoy them. The only reason I posted the exploded wrapper pic was that it's the only time I ever saw a wrapper go that bad, and I just happened to have my camera handy. It might be nice if we could get out of the "Cranky Mode" and get back to good natured Smack-Talk...


didnt you get the memo, its ticked off tuesday!

And im your host i guess.....:sorry:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

deuce said:


> ...its ticked off tuesday!...


I like that! :roflmao:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I have smoked some good Gurkhas and some that were just okay. They are priced quite well for what you get. I have noticed that they are pushing out an incredible number of sticks in the last 2-3 years. Production is way up which sometimes leads to poor QA.

I love spicy food other people hate it! Everyone has unique likes or dis-likes. It makes for a great variety of cigars!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sea Jay said:


> I have smoked some good Gurkhas and some that were just okay. They are priced quite well for what you get. I have noticed that they are pushing out an incredible number of sticks in the last 2-3 years. Production is way up which sometimes leads to poor QA.
> 
> I love spicy food other people hate it! Everyone has unique likes or dis-likes. It makes for a great variety of cigars!


Perhaps the price you paid for the gurkhas, certainly not the MSRP. They have MSRP's on some that are 20-50 each. I think how they have their price set is a bit steep IMHO, but you can get them for a hell of a deal on the devil site. ALL of the gurkhas i have bought in the past have been off that site.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Perhaps the price you paid for the gurkhas, certainly not the MSRP. They have MSRP's on some that are 20-50 each. I think how they have their price set is a bit steep IMHO, but you can get them for a hell of a deal on the devil site. ALL of the gurkhas i have bought in the past have been off that site.


I agree w/ you Patrick! "Ticked of Tuesday" is over.Up next is "What the [email protected] Wednesday"!:lol::biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh how bout freaky fridays.... LOL




Oh god im bored!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Oh how bout freaky fridays.... LOL
> 
> Oh god im bored!


:lol:me too. How about "Shitty Saturday" or "Slit your Throat" Sunday":roflmao:


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

The only mistake I've made when buying Gurkhas was buying a butt load of the Grand Age and Legends, which in my opinion are good smokes but not full bodied enough for me, and not buying the Fuerte. Not sure how I can make that anybody's fault but mine, but I'll work on it. I had to add this quick, because it's still Tuesday, and I'm still ticked at myself for not buying Fuertes first.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

well just to help clear it up this was my first one and it was a great smoke it just split. which is totally understandable it happens we all wish it didnt but no body's perfect not even cigar rollers. I will try them again but I wont go seek them out like i did this on I will prolly smoke another one a d_hutch's going away herf at robustos on the 1st. so I i dont have one remind me to get one


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Try the vintage shaggy. I actually enjoyed that one.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

deuce said:


> Try the vintage shaggy. I actually enjoyed that one.


Agreed - I have really developed a taste for the Shaggy. I also like the Master Select perfecto #2. I've tried various other Gurkha's and nothing else has flipped my switch. I do have an assortment of a few new (to me) sticks sitting in my humidor waiting for a nice, warm, sunny day.

The cigar in the picture reminds me of a hot dog that spent too much time in the microwave...


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm also a Gurkha smoker, thx to Bully I had the opportunity to smoke 80% of the line and I never had such problem, it happened to have some draw problems, burning problems, but my wrapper never exploded like that.
That sucks btw...really...any chance the stick was too dry?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a stogie split like that about half way through. The wrapper just came off :lol: It wasnt a Gurkha tho


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had this happen too (although not with a Gurkha - I haven't tried one yet), as others have said it was due to expansion in the filler of the cigar. I smoke outside though, frequently in the cold.

One way I found of avoiding this happening is to leave the cigar for a couple minutes before lighting up to allow it to adjust to the lower temperature somewhat. So far it seems to be working. As always YMMV.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Too bad it happened to you. Personally, I've never had a bad Gurkha.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I still smoke many Gurkhas (Shaggy, Titan, Beast, Crest), despite the problems I had with a few of them. I had other cigars that their wrapper has split, but it just seems it happens more to Gurkhas for me.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

degarbie said:


> I've had this happen too (although not with a Gurkha - I haven't tried one yet), as others have said it was due to expansion in the filler of the cigar. I smoke outside though, frequently in the cold.
> 
> One way I found of avoiding this happening is to leave the cigar for a couple minutes before lighting up to allow it to adjust to the lower temperature somewhat. So far it seems to be working. As always YMMV.


I have had the same experience. I keep the humidity pretty steady in the cooler, but tempature fluctuations and relative humidity increases outside tend to cause me wrapper problems.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry to hear that man


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, I have never (knock on wood) had a bad Gurkha or one I didn't like. But like everyone has said it all depends on your taste, me for example have had 1 or 2 of most of the Rocky blends have never liked one till last week. that being the Decade.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

The emotion surrounding Gurkha is very interesting. Didn't Freud say sometimes a cigar is just a cigar?


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I gotta ask this question: Has anybody not tried Gurkhas?


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

A Gurkha cigar was what got me into this "hobby" A buddy at work gave me one. I like Gurkha though I've only tried 3-5 different kinds.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hate when cigars split like that. I agree with checking your Rh - it might be the problem.

Glad it tasted good (at least for a while).

Good luck on the next one!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have had some Gurkas split - but I have had almost every brand split a time or two.
Generally I think Gurkas are pretty good. I have noticed that certain wrappers splite easier that others. Take for instance the H2000 wrapper was real thin - and I saw a lot of splitting with them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Smoked with a few buddies last night. He was smoking a legend perfecto. Burn was horrible! then it split. He put it out before half way. I offered him a legend toro to replace it but he didnt want it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That sucked


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

deuce said:


> How many have you had?!?! Seriously, ive had a lot of problems with the gurkhas exploding/ splitting. I know a lot of people who have had the same experience.


Winter is hell. If you have any left, run it briefly under warm water in the kitchen sink. The water should bead a little bit, then sink in. Clip and light. This technique works well for me here in Denver during winter's 10-20% humidity.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have only had a few ghurkas, and all of them have been great. maybe you got a bad batch or something... give it another try, there truly a great line of smokes


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

NullSmurf said:


> Winter is hell. If you have any left, run it briefly under warm water in the kitchen sink. The water should bead a little bit, then sink in. Clip and light. This technique works well for me here in Denver during winter's 10-20% humidity.


Wow! I've never thought of using this technique. Does it cause any problems at the foot of the cigar? In other words, does it soak up any water and cause lighting or burn problems? It gets really dry here in the winter and I intentionally don't smoke cigars with delicate wrappers in the winter due to problems with cracking. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Smokinj, you couldn't have hit the nail on the head better than you did. i've smoked so many Gurkhas than i care to remember and have had 1 or 2 that have split on me. the same goes for CAO, RyJ, Montecristo or any other "quality" cigar that i've tried more than 5 of. you're going to come across cigars (premium and otherwise) that burns unevenly, goes out on you, splits and/or draws hard. there is not one single cigar company that has rolled *EVERY* cigar perfectly. trust me. just MY $0.02


I agree Milton. I've had great cigars that were truly great, and I've had truly great cigars that exploded like a pipe bomb and looked like I run into a wall with them - and ruined my experience...for that one time. Every one will have that experience at some point if you play with sticks long enough!:brick:


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Wow! I've never thought of using this technique. Does it cause any problems at the foot of the cigar? In other words, does it soak up any water and cause lighting or burn problems? It gets really dry here in the winter and I intentionally don't smoke cigars with delicate wrappers in the winter due to problems with cracking. Thanks for the info.


I've not had any problems. think of it like "water shock" - don't soak, just splash.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Another trick is to wet a paper towl and wring it almost dry and microwave it for 15-30 seconds. It will start to turn the water to steam. Quickly wrap the uncelloed cigar in the hot paper towl for 30-60 seconds. Adjust times as needed...


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Another trick is to wet a paper towl and wring it almost dry and microwave it for 15-30 seconds. It will start to turn the water to steam. Quickly wrap the uncelloed cigar in the hot paper towl for 30-60 seconds. Adjust times as needed...


This one works well also. I'm a lazy shit, though. I tend to take the fast route.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> I agree Milton. I've had great cigars that were truly great, and I've had truly great cigars that exploded like a pipe bomb and looked like I run into a wall with them - and ruined my experience...for that one time. Every one will have that experience at some point if you play with sticks long enough!:brick:


I agree with Chuck, And i STILL love me some gurkha.


----------

